# Rylee and Marshmallow's relatives



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee and Marshmallow have the same Dam but different Sires so if I am reading this correctly this is their Pedigree
SIRE
CH PASHES AMADEUS MOZART
CH MELODYLANE GOOD MORNING LUV
STARLITE INDECENT KNIGHT
FANTASIA'STAKE IT TO HEART
CH MARCRIS RISQUE' BUSINESS
CH CEDARWOOD KIVALIA
CH LUCKY PUP'S MY GREAT CHANCE
LAPLANDERS MUST BE LOVE

DAM THIS IS THE SAME FOR MARSHMALLOW AND RYLEE
CH TA_JON'S MOZART DANCER
LORLUV KELBET ANA OF STARLITE
CH CEDARWOOD RISQUE LEGEND
LALPANDER MT SWEET CHANCE LV

Marshmallows Sire ---CH LOR BIANCO DE LE CHAZ

Marshmallow's & Rylee's Dam

HIGH STEEPIN GOOD AS IT GETS'

I was really surprised to see a lot of certain names in their pedigree


----------

